# Coil Website?



## baksteen8168 (25/7/14)

Morning Everyone.

Is there like a Coil website or Wiki for different types of coils and how to build them? Searching YouTube is fun and all, but a single sight might be nice?


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/7/14)

I think this might be my next project... Let me go do some work and think on it...


----------



## Andre (25/7/14)

Here is one for Kayfuns/Russians: http://vapercoils.com/coil-builds-and-examples-for-your-kayfun

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gareth (25/7/14)

use with this site http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp it will tell you how many wraps to use to get your ohms you want

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeTownZA (25/7/14)

SUYWWACS are the threads in here dedicated to that. Otherwise if you have Instagram you could just use the hashtag #CoilPorn and it will bring up some sick stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/7/14)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Harryssss (25/7/14)

Thanks guys this is going to keep me trying coils like crazy on my kayfun

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/7/14)

I will do some research and see if it will be feasible to try and combine all of this info into one site...

Reactions: Like 2


----------

